# Giachhes De Wert and CarloGesualdo seem similar for dissonance and sound?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I never heard before a composer, that was close to Gesualdo in sound whit fews exception being Luzzachi annd Nenna,, but these afored mention composer soundz like early Gesualdo more conventional let's says book 1-2 but De Wert seem more ddissonant more complex akind to Gesualdo, what about it folks.

So i supposed Gesualdo fan would like De Wert works, i guess, do you agree, i love De Wert works, his motets or sublime on brilliant records(keeper for sur).

So what do you got to says about all of these statement, am i wrong or wright, in my personnal observation.


----------



## Euler (Dec 3, 2017)

Yeah Wert left his footprint on Gesualdo for sure, I love Wert's chromaticism here:






The 'Rachel plorans' section from 1:10 is so severe for Mantovani sacred music!

Do you have Wert's 2nd & 3rd books of motets? And what's your fave disc of his madrigals? It's a scandal they haven't all been recorded yet.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Do you have Wert's 2nd & 3rd books of motets?*

Hello buddy, thanks for sharing interrest in this cruelly underated flemish master , that is Giaches De Wert, sadely i only have one De Wert book of madrigal, on_ la venexiiana ensemble _soundz incredible dont know which liber(book) doe.Motets briliant records did a brilliant job, and absolutly brilliant for my wallet.

Regards & cheerful thanks(once again for sharing))..* Euler*, pls take care refined listener


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Browsing from the video posted above I happened upon this one. How often do you now see people playing and singing like that in performances?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

eugeneonagain said:


> Browsing from the video posted above I happened upon this one. How often do you now see people playing and singing like that in performances?


Beautiful beyond words. Deprofundis, thanks for pointing this out, didn't explore much about him before (despite his important role in the late renaissance, shame on me)


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I almost forgot i have ensemble Style antiquo, divine theatre album whit tasty motets!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*aleazk* your welcome , regards


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Part of what makes these particular performances so lovely is that they are playing the physical acoustics of the room as if it were another instrument.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

De Wert doesn't sound very dissonant to me at all. I feel Gesualdo is way more dissonant


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*De Wert doesn't sound very dissonant to me at all. I feel Gesualdo is way more dissonant*

yes but did De Wert came earlier like aa precurssor, or one of the most dissonnant composer of franco-flemish rule, burgundy art school like fellows Gombert ,Manchicourt, Vaet


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im currently listening to a new acquisition *Giaches De Wert: VIII libro dei Madrigali a 5 voc*i
label sorry i can't see the label too small and it's a download
*date of release 1998*

It actually very splendide very good, quite pleasing & pleasant listening :tiphat:


----------

